# zucchini and peas questions



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

i have recently started feeding some veggies to my fish. when feeding zucchini, should i remove skin and seeds? whats the trick to skinning peas? do peas have two skins?


----------



## ashtricks (Feb 15, 2012)

I do feed my fish zucchini and peas frequently. While I remove the skin I don't remove the seeds from the zucchini, but I blanch them though.
Yeah.... peas have double skin. One which is the pod, and one to the individual pea. If you use frozen peas, the skin will come off very easily after you blanch them. (Blanching is usually done by keeping the veggies in boiling water for a couple of minutes and then suddenly dumped in cold water)
I won't recommend not removing the skin off the peas especially if you are feeding them to small fish. Zucchini seeds seem to be ok though. 
And do remember to remove whatever is left uneaten in a few hours. I usually feed in the morning and take it out in the evening.
Hope this helps.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

To remove the skin from peas, you simply squeeze between thumb and forefinger aiming for a cup or dish.


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

ashtricks said:


> I do feed my fish zucchini and peas frequently. While I remove the skin I don't remove the seeds from the zucchini, but I blanch them though.
> Yeah.... peas have double skin. One which is the pod, and one to the individual pea. If you use frozen peas, the skin will come off very easily after you blanch them. (Blanching is usually done by keeping the veggies in boiling water for a couple of minutes and then suddenly dumped in cold water)
> I won't recommend not removing the skin off the peas especially if you are feeding them to small fish. Zucchini seeds seem to be ok though.
> And do remember to remove whatever is left uneaten in a few hours. I usually feed in the morning and take it out in the evening.
> Hope this helps.


sounds good thank you


----------



## Stormfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I leave the skin on the zucchini. It seems to be the favourite part of it amongst my Otos and Cory. Just leave it on. Give the zucchini a good wash, slice, blanch and the skin is nice and soft.

I've read on multiple occasions that peas can constipate fish — betta in particular. That said, I don't feed peas.


----------



## ashtricks (Feb 15, 2012)

@Stormfish: Don't know about constipation, but I fed my goldfish peas to cure early signs of swim bladder disease... it worked like a charm. The zucchini I get has very thick skin. The insides get dissolved if I wait for the skin to get soft. I will try different variety next time! Thanks!


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

AbbeysDad said:


> To remove the skin from peas, you simply squeeze between thumb and forefinger aiming for a cup or dish.


i tried that, works great!


----------



## warblrwatchr (Jun 1, 2013)

I know a guy who gives a pea to his betta once a week to protect against constipation


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

ashtricks said:


> @Stormfish: Don't know about constipation, but I fed my goldfish peas to cure early signs of swim bladder disease... it worked like a charm. The zucchini I get has very thick skin. The insides get dissolved if I wait for the skin to get soft. I will try different variety next time! Thanks!


Try the smallest zucs you can find, the skin gets thicker the larger it grows.

Jeff.


----------



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

Stormfish said:


> I leave the skin on the zucchini. It seems to be the favourite part of it amongst my Otos and Cory. Just leave it on. Give the zucchini a good wash, slice, blanch and the skin is nice and soft.
> 
> I've read on multiple occasions that peas can constipate fish — betta in particular. That said, I don't feed peas.


 I think you have that mixed up. Peas prevent constipation, it's a natural laxitive to all fish. Helps prevent against bloat.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

smit3183 said:


> I think you have that mixed up. Peas prevent constipation, it's a natural laxitive to all fish. Helps prevent against bloat.


I could be wrong but isn't brine shrimp a bit of a better natural laxative???


----------



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

Agent13 said:


> I could be wrong but isn't brine shrimp a bit of a better natural laxative???


No, brine shrimp is a snack for fish that can cause constipation and bloat if fed too often.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

smit3183 said:


> No, brine shrimp is a snack for fish that can cause constipation and bloat if fed too often.


ok.. thought it was very possible I was wrong. Never used it for that reason. I think it was a vet on another site was saying that worked on ADFs but not for bloat.. just a once a week not very nutrient rich snack that had mild laxative effect(for them). Too many creature in this house to remember;-)


----------

